# New member here, Z scale end table layout



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm a new member on here. Just posting a pic of my end table layout. Enjoying reading all the post on here. Lots of info on here. 👍👍


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed, great workmanship in Z scale
I have trouble in HO Z would be beyond my abilities.

Magic


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

Magic

Thank you Magic, my grandfather had Tallent. Something that wasn't handed down to me unfortunately. I didn't know him to well. But he made these for my mom and dad and they passed them down. I'm very lucky to have these tables he built. I also posted one he did in N Scale. 24 years ago. I'm hooked so I'm gonna try my luck real soon.

Kenny


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

What are the measurements of the table? Your grandfather did a great job!


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

B Wells

Measurements are 22" wide x 17" deep and 24" tall. And while I was taking these pics I noticed that loco in there, I don't recall doing that. Looks like my great nieces and nephews got in here. Expensive mistake. Thank you, I'm lucky to have these tables he made. Sorry for pics being upside down and around, hadn't figured out how to correct it yet.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice, easy access too!


----------



## Vendetta_75 (Jan 15, 2017)

ModelWarships said:


> Very nice, easy access too!


​Thank you


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

WOW! very well done Z scale 
Is that a pic of an over worked loco or a short the melted her down?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very neat looking layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

Very nice indeed! Good workmanship on that table. I'm thinking of building an end or coffee table layout in Z Scale. Just wondering what the proper glass to use...I think that's the important part.


----------



## DER5997 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vendetta 75: Beauty of a layout! I like the way the water works right through the scene. New to Z myself (and new here too) Are you OK with photo-editing, or would you appreciate a hand? PM me (I assume this Forum allows PMs) if you do. Tough discovery that fried loco. I'm off to start a thread about Marlin Z track power. Cheers.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Vendetta_75 said:


> B Wells
> 
> Measurements are 22" wide x 17" deep and 24" tall. And while I was taking these pics I noticed that loco in there, I don't recall doing that. Looks like my great nieces and nephews got in here. Expensive mistake. Thank you, I'm lucky to have these tables he made. Sorry for pics being upside down and around, hadn't figured out how to correct it yet.


Where can I get a table like that. Looks nice! Thanks Ron


----------

